# zgw search blank



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxstein said:


> It's not easy... Now I'm installing windows xp in a virtual machine because ZWG tool don't run under win10.
> I would like try also esys under xp... In my win10 I have try a patched esys before to try the launcher... Maybe this is the problem? I don't know...
> 
> Now I try with winXP and then with ZWG search....


I am running Windows 10 Pro Native (no virtual machine). For EDIABAS, INPA, or Toolset32, you can run in comparability mode if need be. You should be using E-sys and Launcher from Shawnsheridan; it is patch-less token.


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm come back after some test with ZGW_SEARCH that recognize the vin always. 

Now I don't know where is the problem!!!! Can I open a specific thread?

One clarification: few month ago, my car has been upgraded from my BMW service for a problem with ConnectedDrive functionality!!! It's possible that they are change something!!!


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Update: Problem solved after bought an other cable....


----------



## Maxstein (Aug 30, 2015)

Maxstein said:


> I'm come back after some test with ZGW_SEARCH that recognize the vin always.
> 
> Now I don't know where is the problem!!!! Can I open a specific thread?
> 
> One clarification: few month ago, my car has been upgraded from my BMW service for a problem with ConnectedDrive functionality!!! It's possible that they are change something!!!


Update: Problem solved after that I bought an other cable....


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Maxstein said:


> Update: Problem solved after that I bought an other cable....


:thumbup:


----------

